# What do you think of this gutter install?



## Doogie (Sep 27, 2019)

New roof installed and this gutter downspout dead ends directly into the roof.

What would you do?


----------



## Stephanie Lynch (Sep 23, 2019)

*Read the easy gutter cleaning guides*

https://www.reconstructroofingdfw.com/easy-gutter-cleaning-tips-that-can-save-your-life/


----------

